# 2011 21Rs 10Th Anniversary



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

The wife and I downsized from a large 5th to this new unit. I love the easy pull,size and layout. We live in Cincinnati and are heading to yellowstone in June. Maybe someone would give me advise on attractions and grounds. We are west entrance. This is my first post so any information is helpful. I tow it with an 08 tundra. Thanks Ron


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We were there 2 yrs ago. There is a nice campground between the two parks (Yellowstone and Grand Teton). Res. definitely needed. The advantage of that campground is that you can go north into Y or south down to GT with ease. Best bet is to go to the Yellowstone web site--they have a ton of info there.

Both Y and GT are definitely crowded from mid-June (school's out) until mid-to-late August. Expect crowds--it's one of the most popular US National Parks, so crowding is common. A ton of folks tow into the parks so unless you get there at 8 or 9 am, you probably won't get a site without a reservation.

There are several campgrounds around the parks, and more outside the parks. But I really recommend reservations wherever you decide to stay, if you can plan that.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

My cousin did a trip out West and had agreat time. I have attached a link to his site. You can kinda look on there for attractions and where to go.

http://www.epandthemissle.com/

Go to blogs, select, list all, and you should find what you need.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your new Outback!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry, don't have any info/advise for Yellowstone, but welcome to the forum. Plenty of help roaming around here.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------

